# Univega t-rammler gut oder nicht?



## XsaraVTS (9. Juli 2007)

Hi freaks!

Möchte mir ein neues Trialbike kaufen!

Ein Händler bei uns hat das Univega T-rammler!

Taugt das was im vergleich zu Koxx, Monty usw die mit diesem Preis vergleichbar sind?

Bitte um Info!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Juli 2007)

über des von wegen freak schaun ich mal großzügig weg...

also t-rammler is so ne sache...

net übel...aber auch net gut...

kommt auf n preis an...obs sich lohnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. Juli 2007)

Das Rammler ist auf jeden Fall mega massiv...denke da bricht wohl erst die TischtennisPlatte in 2 bevor du das Unterrohr zerlegst...
Es hat nen Eno Freilauf..was auch mit das beste ist was es gibt auf dem Markt.. Ansonsten ist es halt von der Geo recht Monty Ã¤hnlich... aber halt wesentlich robuster...
Hatte mal meinen T- Rammler auf 9 kg gebracht... andere LaufrÃ¤der und anderen Lenker Vorbau...
Wie Sebo schon sagt...wenn der Preis passt, dann kannst du das Bike glaub ich nen paar Jahre fahren ohne das da viel kaputt geht... Bei nem Koxx oder Monty,  wÃ¤re ein falscher Sprung auf ne Kante wo mÃ¶glich der TOD des guten StÃ¼ckes...
aber 1800â¬ ist eindeutig zuviel ..das war glaub ich der ursprÃ¼ngliche Preis fÃ¼r das Rad...
achja und optisch find ich es eigentlich auch ganz schick


----------



## XsaraVTS (10. Juli 2007)

1999€ war der UVP.
Ich habs jetzt gekauft hab nen fairen Preis bekommen


----------



## voytec (10. Juli 2007)

und was hast du bezahlt ?


----------



## XsaraVTS (11. Juli 2007)

......1850 Euro NEU!
Das ist doch ok oder was meint ihr!?

Grüßle


----------



## ahlberg (11. Juli 2007)

falls es das gleiche wie auf dem bild oben is dann auf jeden fall


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Juli 2007)

das ist sehr sehr sehr billig.....


----------



## XsaraVTS (12. Juli 2007)

Ja Jungs es ist genau das gleiche!

Hab mich riesig gefreut voll der Gute deal!

Der Händler wollte das gute Stück wohl unbedingt los haben hehe!
Mein Glück!


----------

